# Use of foul language on this site.



## Stoney Bud (Apr 3, 2007)

One of the expressions I see often is "***". All of us know what these initials mean. If you typed the words out, the foul language auto-censor would instantly censor the phrase to "WHAT THE ****".

So, knowing this, why do some people insist on using this type of language? Is it that they simply don't know any better? That they talk that way to their Mother and Grandmother and all their friends and teachers and family? I doubt this.

I know if I used the word "F" in front of my Mother, I would have been slapped into next week.

We have Mothers and Grandmothers here on this site who read these posts. We also have people who for their own reasons, do not like to read cussing and foul language. It's not fair to them to make them read them.

The polite thing to do is learn how to speak without having to use cuss words instead of REAL words.

Please everyone, do so.

We've tried to make examples out of a few posts by using the BRIGHT RED LETTERS, but that doesn't seem to help.

The cussing won't be allowed. It's that simple.

I guess entire posts will have to be deleted before people wise up and learn how to talk without cussing.

In case you've missed the point I'm making, when you make a post with cussing in it, regardless of you use Cuss**g, or "C" or just spell it out, I'm going to start deleting the entire post.

Please, stop the cussing. It's pointless. It's rude. It's impolite.

Thanks to everyone for your help in making this a really cool place for everyone to hang out.

Stoney.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 3, 2007)

sumtimes it sounds almost "poetic". I'm trying to get it out of my system. My mom used to hit me when i cuss but these last 2 years she hasnt stopped me no more. My grandfather cusses, has been sent to prison, shared a cell with my father at one point, has done everything and more this site talks about, and his teenage manager at McDonald's. Its your rule, your site, I'll abide just on that but I think that foul language is the least of your worries if your on a site about illegal drugs and importing. the law would have no problem arresting the grandmas you said were reading. 

but like i said its your site man. its your call always. I was a sailor but still..


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I appreciate you looking out for the ladies Stoney.  

I don't cuss much anymore, I've learned to watch my mouth since I have little kids.  But on occassion one does slip out.  I'll do my best to refrain here.

We are all adults here, and I hope we won't get banished for an occassional slip.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 3, 2007)

The only thing it has anything to do with as a rule is regular old fashioned politeness.

If you're in a room with a bunch of guys who you *know* don't mind cussing, then fine, cuss like crazy.

But if you're in a room of women and men who you've never met, and don't have any idea how they feel about cussing, then it's polite to *not* cuss.

Everyone knows this. Every culture, every country, they all have rules of politeness that govern how people talk to each other.

I want everyone to be as comfortable as possible while they're here on MarP's site, and part of that is preventing insult to anyone if possible.

No one likes to be insulted. A lot of people consider cussing to be insulting.

Hey, with me, it's no problem. I cuss when it's appropriate to do so, but here in the public forums, it's just not cool.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Apr 3, 2007)

I think it's a stupid rule, but then again this isn't my site...

I can think of about 100 reason 's why i like to cuss...... my favorite word is the F word.. but if this site don't permit it then i try my best to refrain..I would rather play nice and be allowed to play then be kicked off the playground over some  rule )just MO.........

play nice people


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 3, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> We are all adults here, and I hope we won't get banished for an occasional slip.


No one has ever been banned from this site for cussing. We just want everyone to be polite. It's that easy.

The occasional slip will be handled according to how occasional it is. hehe.


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Apr 3, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> I think it's a stupid rule, but then again this isn't my site...
> 
> I can think of about 100 reason 's why i like to cuss...... my favorite word is the F word.. but if this site don't permit it then i try my best to refrain..I would rather play nice and be allowed to play then be kicked off the playground over some rule )just MO.........
> 
> play nice people


Agreed! I don't think cussing is looked down upon by to many people these days. I think an older white collar female thats prissy may have a prob. with it but.... I also think cussing gets points across and somewhere in this post I read that there was no point in cussing?
I to respect the site and the authority here but have to share my thoughts. 55


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 3, 2007)

55DAYZNCOUNTIN said:
			
		

> Agreed! I don't think cussing is looked down upon by to many people these days. I think an older white collar female thats prissy may have a prob. with it but.... I also think cussing gets points across and somewhere in this post I read that there was no point in cussing?
> I to respect the site and the authority here but have to share my thoughts. 55


I agree...i've seen mods cussing on here before. I don't think it's that big of a deal though I do understand Stoney about being polite. Everyone knows that some forums have rules, too...and this happens to be one of them. I just think some can get away with it and others can't. I don't like the rule but this isn't my site, i'm just a visitor.


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 3, 2007)

I like the no cussing rule.But I mean..can't you atleast allow the "WT*"s?lol


----------



## Bubby (Apr 3, 2007)

I approve of the rule, it improves the already friendly atmosphere this place has. :aok: 

Now if only we could all try to spell words correctly too.. but maybe that's asking too much.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 3, 2007)

Stoney always workin hard 

thats a very good idea bytheway


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 3, 2007)

I only read the first post... I'm not sure if I have ever used the "***" phrase before, but have any of you seen this?

I say "*** Mate?"  all the time just as a joke.  Very funny.  Anyways, words are tabooed for a reason.  That is all.  No cussing allows this place to look a little more classy.  Like on a level of it's own.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 3, 2007)

The fact that anyone affiliated with a site such as this " a Marijuana Site " would want to ban anything is sort of beyond me . Almost sounds hipocritical . Is our goal not to legalize marijuana , and stop the banning of the drug . This site supports the "cause" i'm sure , the growing and using of marijuana which is illegal most places . ,and the fact that most stoners have thier own  free opinions , banning is not the answer . WE ARE TYPING HERE , it just doesnt SLIP out like when you speak , but you may want to stress a point , how could what you are reading offend you . you dont really know who said it . ITS JUST WORDS . Move on to newer better things  STONEY .                       FIGHT CENSORSHIP  !!!:bugger: 

This site rocks !!!!

Just stating my opinion


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 3, 2007)

You guy's are being silly. I explained it.

Comparing me to Hitler...


Nice.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 3, 2007)

i mean come on guys why do you have to cuss it just makes you look stupid and illterate or how ever you spell that and like stoney said you wouldnt cuss in front of you grand parents so dont do it hear its as simple as that just my 2 cents peace


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 3, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> I only read the first post... I'm not sure if I have ever used the "***" phrase before, but have any of you seen this?
> 
> I say "*** Mate?" all the time just as a joke. Very funny. Anyways, words are tabooed for a reason. That is all. No cussing allows this place to look a little more classy. Like on a level of it's own.


 
kinda stupid but really funny to lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I have seen a few posts here full of profanity.  I can understand a bad word here or there, but it's really not needed several times in every single sentence.  Who ever said that having the no profanity rule makes the site more *classy* hit the nail on the head.  I agree 100%.  Gonna go add to his reputation right now.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Apr 3, 2007)

Stony: So I just want to make sure I got it clear!! The site is not for minors, its for adults. The site is a forum full of illegal activity, the forum is is a learning guide to encourage behavoirs not deemed leagal by federal law, You are in AMERICA where freedom of speech is still a freedom... YOU are tripping out and whining over the anitials...W.T.F???? I personaly think that in and with in its self has gone too far!! Come on now...."W.T.F"??? I can see the point of no cussing and I agree but W.T.F. is not cussing...it's an lol, brb, c u ltr, u2 etc.....Go smoke a bowl and think about it bro....Are you realy going to enforce the "W.T.F.??????


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 4, 2007)

*** = World Taekwondo Federation...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 4, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> You guy's are being silly. I explained it.
> 
> Comparing me to Hitler...
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! That is just a lil extreme!


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 4, 2007)

Everyone can  draw their own line...and most times it doesn't make any sense whatsoever.  Take the minimum wage increase for example.  I could say that $5.15 an hour is definitely not enough.  So let's raise it to $7.25.  No wait, lets raise it to $20/hr.  Ah, maybe $20 is a little too much.  $19 then?  

There a guidelines and rules that are set in stone to be followed.  Not balancing on a line to see how we can stretch a rule.  Give me a break people.  Swearing isn't a law.  It is about respecting others and yourselves. 


This is by far my favorite forum on the web.  I don't have to feel like I'm speaking with a bunch of uneducated fools.  I truly believe this language filter "filters" out people like that... Stoney you are not Hitler, but the :cop:and the :chuck: of the forum.  Even this place needs that.


----------



## Fretless (Apr 4, 2007)

Geez.  This got weird fast.  Comparing Stoney to the Gestapo is the most ignorant thing I hope I'll ever see in this forum.  
    Look, somebody owns and maintains a server 24/7 to run this site.  You know at least one site like this has been shut down before, raided, servers taken.  If the moderators that represent this person want to make a few rules they have the right.  All this half-cocked talk about freedom of speech is ridiculous and way, way out of context.
     If the "censorship" becomes ridiculous, whatever man, it's a free country, we move on.  I know I've generated a good number of *'s, and I'm not exactly broken up about it, but all they're asking for is some consideration, to make a better space.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Apr 4, 2007)

what is the big deal...its not like the man is telling you not to express youself...hes asking us to act like adults...i curse all the time, but if its bothering people than ill try and stop...the way i look at it, if everyone here is smart enough to build extravagant grow boxes, work hydro systems, and all that other stuff that goes with growing, than they are smart enough to communicate without having to curse



			
				bearfootbob said:
			
		

> all they're asking for is some consideration, to make a better space.


 
nicely said


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 4, 2007)

who cares?? if the man doesnt want U to cuss on his site.. dont do it... simple as that.. if you go to your moms house and she doesnt want you to cuss in her house.. dont do it..   but you say "why not???  its legal to cuss in america"  maby so.. and maby your mom smokes pot 2... whats ur point... she said dont do it... you dont do it...   tha man doesnt want you to cuss on his site... respect that.. how hard is it to go without cussing... its not the end of tha world.. get over it  =)

oh and im not sayn anybodys mom smokes pot lol.... well... mine does .. pretty cool actualy... k bye


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 4, 2007)

Keep up the good work Stoney. All obscenities will be spoken only in my head.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 4, 2007)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> Are you realy going to enforce the "W.T.F.??????


Yes, I am. Here's the latest news for you. If not being able to talk like a child really, really bothers you, don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out of the group. The door swings that way too. A quick look at the posts prior to this one will show you that almost everyone understood exactly what I meant. There are plenty of groups you can go act like a child on. Flaming, cussing, abuse...is that what you're into? If so, then understand that it will not be done here.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 4, 2007)

RESPECT

That's all it is.

Thank you to all of you that understood what I mean.

To those of you who feel "cheated" by not being able to insult people, go to one of the other marijuana sites and cuss all you want. It simply is not going to be tolerated here. This is a site for people who are mature enough to know the difference.


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry Stoney, but i´m going to have to agree with 55 and Mr.W.  I understand the rule and happily follow it. You have corrected me before regarding my language and I have absolutely no problem with that.  In fact I admire that this site has standards and moral guidelines that are followed and expected to be followed by the members. Also, I agree with you that it is about politeness and formality. 

However on a site concerning the cultivation of marijuana I think that most people here understand that this is a casual place with people of a somewhat controverial topic. What i´m trying to say is that if I am in a discussion about the politics behind the legalization of marijuana then i can easily use more of an educated vocabulary to express my opinion in a very mature and polite way without using vulgarities to get my opinion and emotions across to the reader. However, if I am talking about getting busted or my dog eating my pot plant....well my language changes....due to the change in emotions. 
Furthermore, I feel very comfortable here and feel that I can speak freely about a topic that normally is frowned upon in contemporary society therefore I speak as if I were speaking with my friends.....with the occasional vulgarity. Now, if i´m in a room with women...of course i´m not going to use language related to the parts of a woman´s body or talk about obscene things.  But I think most women (including SmokinMom) use vulgarities and feel that they are appropriate in certain contexts.

Basically, everything is okay in moderation, excess kills. I wouldn´t like to see a post on here filled with obscene and unnecessary language, however i wouldn´t be bothered in the least by the occasional f-word (in the correct context).  

This is my opinion and I completely respect yours.  I truely enjoy this site and think it is a wonderful place for people to share ideas and maybe the borders and boudries that are in place create this atmosphere for the people that come here.  But ***** ***** ******* *** sometimes I like to swear.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Apr 4, 2007)

*I thinks its more of a case of the forum being public for people of different spectrums to read. Of course that means people who swear all the time and people who hate it will read our posts.

The mods will always tell you that if you wanna swear, private message that person. If you swear in a public place in front of people you dont know you may as well be wiping feces over a public notice board... noone want that do they?*


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 4, 2007)

This forum as I see it has 2 simple rules...guidelines really, as I see it.

1) No profanity...every one of you has said that what is acceptable to you may not be to others...this is an international forum for the discussion of cannabis....none of you have the right to choose what is acceptable for all cultures....if you cannot make an attempt to be respectful, then don't let the door hit you in the butt.  See how easy that was?

2) No discussion of cultivation for profit:  You guys that are using the fact that MJ is illegal as a reason to cuss need to grow up.  It has been proven to have medical benefits and in some cultures it is not illegal nor is it considered a drug.  If it is illegal where you live, maybe you could try and change that.  You could start by not treating it like an illegal substance, and treat it like the herb that it is.


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2007)

I believe it's all been said, but...._*It is a simple matter of respect.*_ 
And is just "ONE" of the _differences_ that make this board stand head and shoulders above the rest, IMHO.
 Personally, I think it shows immaturity and a lack of communications skills, if one simply "can't" express their opinions or emotions without it. 
This board has exploded with membership over the last few yrs. It has grown in leaps and bounds,...I lik to believe it is "because of the forum that it is"...not "in spite of what it is". 
We have had a few ppl that simply refused to abide by our guidelines, that are no longer with us. Are they missed?...Not by me.
  I don't believe anyone has ever been banned simply for their language, I doubt they ever will. Unless they truely make an effort. 
  Honestly, I have a filthy mouth. Among most of my associates/friends/coworkers, I "cuss like a muleskinner", but the second I walk into a restaraunt, store, or any other "public venue", where others are present, it STOPS. 

Why?..because I respect the fact that others may not like it, may have children present, or they may actually be someones _Mother/Grandmother_, and be offended. 
When I click on the MP link, I give the same respect. I like being priviledged to be a part of a "classy" site, rather than a slang ridden, curse fest.

This IS a "public" forum, but ..it is also "privately owned". Therefore, just as in a privately owned establishment, the "owner" has the right to set certain guidelines.
.."Ties and jackets required"......means if you show up in dungarees and a sleevless T-shirt, you most likely aren't getting in.  However, you can feel free to dine at McDonald or Captain D's in such atire.
  There are thousands of those "fast food" type mj sites, you don't even need a map to find them. They're on every other corner. 

..someone else said it first.."We are typing words here"...those censored, don't "just slip out"..
the ones that "I" find most annoying, are those of you that feel the need to circumvent the language filter. By useing other symbols or letters, or adding spaces, so that the filter doesn't catch them. IMHO..that is "going out of your way"...makeing an "extra" effort. Those, I'll just refuse to "EDIT", and will usually simply delete them. Afterall, if you insist on making "my" duties more difficult, why should I make an effort to accomodate you..?

My advice to anyone that wishes to change the way our forum is..."Don't"...
it seems to be working well just as it is, and has been for a few years now. Our site IS different than most other mj sites. Those differences are THE very thing that attracts and keeps many of our members..IMO. 
I hope the site continues on in the same fashon for many years to come.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't *think* I've ever cussed on this site, nor am I offended by anyone who does, so this is really none of my business BUT I started the day with a wake-n-bake, so I'm chiming in  :

You guys who are opposed to the restrictions are looking at this all wrong. I get what you're saying about free speech and all, I'm a total advocate. But even free speech is limited...I am sure the mods would delete racist posts--because they can offend people.

So look at it this way: MJ has become SO mainstream that even grandmas and grandpas are frequenting a growing site!! Talk about progress!! It won't be long before the good ole US of A legalizes it!

I say this is something to celebrate    :48:


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 4, 2007)

I again agree with the yorker here. Any sort of banning is another way to take away freedoms.  If you want to put a rule into place I will follow it because I enjoy the people here and the content of the site. But IMO the job of the moderators is to keep the content of the site clean as well as being problem solvers. Many of those words that the yorker used might be seen as being VERY offensive by even a liberal grandmother.  So where is the line drawn?

Also, I don´t like to point fingers, but let me say that many people (including moderators) have used what can be interpretted as inappropriate language in their posts.

And regarding the sensitivity of cultures, I wouldn´t even dare say the name Hitler in Germany since it is a taboo subject.  Or give the okay sign to an Asian person.  I could go on.....

Being offensive is something that is deliberate and should NEVER be tolerated, however expressing one´s self is something that should be encouraged.  Many of the people here are educated and know how to speak in a mature way, but for the people that come that are not educated and want to talk like they talk everyday to their friends, then why should they be turned away or ridiculed because of their form of expression.  

Setting an example is the best way to make change not by dictation of rules and regulations.

But I do respect you and the rules of this site, therefore it´s gosh darn it and fudge for me


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 4, 2007)

Wouldn't it be nice if those against marijuana, or those unsure about it, were to look in here and say

"Isn't that a nice mannerly, intelligent group of people. Marijuana smokers aren't a bad sort at all, whats all the hype about ?"

I think we have an obligation to try change others impressions of us and what we do.

Swearing and insulting is not going to achieve this.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Apr 4, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yes, I am. Here's the latest news for you. If not being able to talk like a child really, really bothers you, don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out of the group. The door swings that way too. A quick look at the posts prior to this one will show you that almost everyone understood exactly what I meant. There are plenty of groups you can go act like a child on. Flaming, cussing, abuse...is that what you're into? If so, then understand that it will not be done here.


 
Sorry there :cop:  Write me a ticket so I can get on my way!!

If cussing is a felony, than the use of a sencored anitial such as "***" is a minor traffic ticket... Thats all I'm saying


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 4, 2007)

You could say the same about a football team too. Just because there are rules, it does not mean that there is dictatorship. we are free to leave anytime we like.

We get to voice our opinions here. There's even talks of getting a gallery up and running because of interest from the members.

Everything I have learned about marijuana has been learned here. If staying here means keeping a civil tongue, then that is ok.

This is somebody elses house and I'm gonna abide by house rules, just like cinemas, pubs, clubs. Everywhere has rules and most of them are to protect us, the members.

peace


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 4, 2007)

Am I hearing sirens? 


Uh oh!!!


Here come the :cop:

EDIT: *goin into chat mode 10:45 GMT*


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Apr 4, 2007)

Who's house is it?? Is it Stony's?? REALY!! any one know??



Yes, the site is owned by MarP. His member name is Marpassion.


----------



## pussum (Apr 4, 2007)

I think some people are blowing this polite request way out of proportion here. He kindly asked that we not swear. There should be no problems with that. It isn't about censorship it isn't about being unfair it isn't about trying to hinder your everyday life it is just about having some common courtesy for the people around you. Nothing more. 

You, and you all know who you are, that are saying "well I am just staing my opinion and I like to swear and blah blah blah" that is great, good for you, glad you have an opinon on the matter but Stoney does as well. Your opinion is respected, but it doesn't mean that it has to be taken into consideration when request for less swearing are put fowarth. You can type something with out the swear words because they offer nothing to help prove your point. You can just as easily say "No, I disagree" instead of F YOU you are wrong. 

In fact you may even end up having your point be more respected because you are showing a slight sign of intelligence by using educated responces and statements instead of just grunting out some swears in a futile attempt to insult someone or get some sort of point across. 

The bottom line here is we are all just users of a privately owned forum. You really have no say. The saying "my house, my rules" greatly applies here. And before anyone can say "well Stoney doesn't own this forum", you are right, no he doesn't, BUT if you direct your attention to his title he is a mod. He has been granted permission from a higher power to enforce the higher powers rules and requests. 

So really just get over it. If you feel the need to swear at random people you don't know, pick up a damn phone book open it to a random number, call it, and when they pick up just let them have it.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 4, 2007)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> Stony: So I just want to make sure I got it clear!! The site is not for minors, its for adults. The site is a forum full of illegal activity, the forum is is a learning guide to encourage behavoirs not deemed leagal by federal law, You are in AMERICA where freedom of speech is still a freedom... YOU are tripping out and whining over the anitials...W.T.F???? I personaly think that in and with in its self has gone too far!! Come on now...."W.T.F"??? I can see the point of no cussing and I agree but W.T.F. is not cussing...it's an lol, brb, c u ltr, u2 etc.....Go smoke a bowl and think about it bro....Are you realy going to enforce the "W.T.F.??????


thats what i said! Mannors are nice but with the thing this site is dedicated too this should be the least of his worries.. We could all go to prison for what we do here. and its polite not to cuss but do you thinki could smoke bud at buckingham palace? The oval ofice? The papal enclave? deputant ball? a ceremony honoring the actions of the tuskegee airmen? 


> Geez. This got weird fast. Comparing Stoney to the Gestapo is the most ignorant thing I hope I'll ever see in this forum.
> Look, somebody owns and maintains a server 24/7 to run this


Yea I'm gonna have to invoke Godwin's Law on that one lmao.:cop: But lets not go into a rant about this is so and sos site. While I agree with the owners right to authority we don't need the lot of you going on and on about it. Its like everyone is being a **** up. Dont go into a tirade about us and how we should be glad to be here. Yea im glad to be here but i think your putting on a show for the higher ups and trying to cozy up with them. I see it on forums all over the place. Its annoying. 


> who cares?? if the man doesnt want U to cuss on his site.. dont do it... simple as that.. if you go to your moms house and she doesnt want you to cuss in her house.. dont do it.. but you say "why not??? its legal to cuss in america" maby so.. and maby your mom smokes pot 2... whats ur point... she said dont do it... you dont do it... tha man doesnt want you to cuss on his site... respect that.. how hard is it to go without cussing... its not the end of tha world.. get over it =)


who is "she"? If she being my mom told me i could smoke and the cops arrested me could i say "sh" gave me permission? The man doesnt want us to cuss on his site, the feds and popo dont want him to have a site at all. why is rebelion against one just?




> No discussion of cultivation for profit: You guys that are using the fact that MJ is illegal as a reason to cuss need to grow up. It has been proven to have medical benefits and in some cultures it is not illegal nor is it considered a drug. If it is illegal where you live, maybe you could try and change that. You could start by not treating it like an illegal substance, and treat it like the herb that it is.
> __________________


Thats a rule? I thought they said they diddnt care that much about sales? Medical benefits? I think your looking too hard into any possitive. There is nothing that can be done to legalize it. People act weird on bud anyways. The same respectfulness arguement to use to ban cuss words will be used by people who claim people that are high, act high, and look high ruin the neighborhood and arnt good for kids to see . 


> And is just "ONE" of the _differences_ that make this board stand head and shoulders above the rest, IMHO.
> Personally, I think it shows immaturity and a lack of communications skills, if one simply "can't" express their opinions or emotions without it.


ur right i see a difference between this site and other. it stands above the rest.



> Honestly, I have a filthy mouth. Among most of my associates/friends/coworkers, I "cuss like a muleskinner", but the second I walk into a restaraunt, store, or any other "public venue", where others are present, it STOPS.


i read on MSNBC on their little news tidbits about cussing at work. It said its okay to use cuss words in a group because it builds a sorta closeness. something like that. 





> "Isn't that a nice mannerly, intelligent group of people. Marijuana smokers aren't a bad sort at all, whats all the hype about ?"


i think Montel Williams support it for medical use but his overall attutude and passion on subjects diddn't help bud's image eventhough he is respected.



> You could say the same about a football team too. Just because there are rules, it does not mean that there is dictatorship. we are free to leave anytime we like.
> 
> We get to voice our opinions here. There's even talks of getting a gallery up and running because of interest from the members.
> 
> Everything I have learned about marijuana has been learned here. If staying here means keeping a civil tongue, then that is ok.


ppl are free to leave mariages too but many men are forced to pay alimony. We've learned so much here we simply cant leave. We are dependent.  
The love it or leave it attitude could be used against your pro-legal green movement too. to a tee. thats the irony of it is it not?

you dont like no bud go to Holland.. 



> You, and you all know who you are, that are saying "well I am just staing my opinion and I like to swear and blah blah blah" that is great, good for you, glad you have an opinon on the matter but Stoney does as well. Your opinion is respected, but it doesn't mean that it has to be taken into consideration when request for less swearing are put fowarth. You can type something with out the swear words because they offer nothing to help prove your point. You can just as easily say "No, I disagree" instead of F YOU you are wrong.


But in theory since he is requesting and not ordering there is room to debate him. I understand his gripes and have better understanding of him due to a private discussion. Hes not a prude or a square. I want to know specifically what this is about. he cussing your talking about I couldnt see going on in the plant sections. In the social sections yea. Maybe the cussing from the plant sections should be blocked? If you cant listen you lose your right to those forums or one of the subforums you keep cussing in. Maybe there should be a limit or "curse quota" in the social section? they can prove a point. cursing is to replace violence, acronyms are to replace curse words. They show feeling. They are worded emotions.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2007)

This thread has really made me sad.   I can understand frusterations on both sides, but insulting anyone isn't going to get us anywhere.

I would also hate to see anyone leave.  This site rocks, and maybe it is because we behave pretty well here.  I lurked on another MJ board, and the way they were, I wondered if it was just a bunch of teens or something.  It really messed with the tone of the forum.  Luckily I found MP!  What an amazing wealth of info here.

I can easily follow Stoney's request.  I respect him.  Cuss words aren't real important in my life, but marijuana is.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 4, 2007)

That is perhaps the longest piece of rubbish ever written, in my opinion, GrewUp To ScrewUp


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2007)

*I'm not sure if you guys are getting it or not. Ok yes i have been known to use foul language on the site in the past. We have decided as a group MP included that it would be better for the site if we didn't swear anymore. Come on guys is it that hard? This is Marijuana Passions site paid for by him and only him do you guys get it? If not don't let the door hit ya in the ???????*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, I guess we all see who can handle having to be polite and who can't.

There is no debate about it.

MarP owns this site and has put foul language auto censoring in place because that's the way HE WANTS TO RUN HIS SITE.

I suggest that if you are one of the people who like to insult and cuss, that you just go to a site where that's allowed.

** doesn't mean "Baloney Slice". The second word of it is one that the owner of this site has decided is not to be used here. When you say ** or ***, you're simply initializing the very words that are not to be used. That doesn't eliminate the cussing, it just makes it shorter.

Anyone who can't understand this isn't very bright.

That's the rules people. I didn't make them, but I do enforce them. If you don't like the rules, then leave. We'll sure try to do without your help. We aren't going to change the rules here to suit someone because they happen to help someone also. Obey the rules here. It's not a suggestion or a request. It's the way it's going to be until MarP changes the rules.

As for the personal insults to me; what a waste of breath. I'm 73 years old. I've heard em all. Pretty stupid to try to slam a guy who can delete your posts.

Get used to the idea of no cussing. I tried to explain it to all of you so that you would understand when I deleted one of your posts because of cussing. I didn't have to explain anything. I was doing so to inform you of the reasons it's being done.

Some of the more radical posts were amusing.

Let's all get back to what's important. Posting to each other about Marijuana.

This thread is the last one I'll leave the initials for cussing in.

No doubt in that, is there?


----------



## pussum (Apr 4, 2007)

> But in theory since he is requesting and not ordering there is room to debate him. I understand his gripes and have better understanding of him due to a private discussion. Hes not a prude or a square. I want to know specifically what this is about. he cussing your talking about I couldnt see going on in the plant sections. In the social sections yea. Maybe the cussing from the plant sections should be blocked? If you cant listen you lose your right to those forums or one of the subforums you keep cussing in. Maybe there should be a limit or "curse quota" in the social section? they can prove a point. cursing is to replace violence, acronyms are to replace curse words. They show feeling. They are worded emotions.



If you can't respect the mans wishes enough while it is still a suggestion and leave the energy to debate for something more fulfilling before it turns from a simple request to a stone cold rule then that is sad. 

Again, Stoney is being polite, because he is a polite person. He has, once again, opted to make a small request instead of saying "you all aren't mature enough to act like intelligent people, I guess I will just have to set more rules and guidelines because you all can't respect each other enough to do it on your own".

He has a valid point. Some people do not like to hear or see or read swears. Some do, but that is not the case. Stoney is showing respect to all people, not just the majority. So instead of handing out bans and suspensions for swearing he is not only allowing people to rectify the situation before it gets out of hand, but he is also showing the people who do not like swear words that they are respected as well.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 4, 2007)

I think this subject has gotten all the air it needs. I've asked all of the members to be polite and not use the cussing that isn't allowed on this site. I've asked that you not use any methods to get around the language filters.

The reason I asked was to let those who didn't know already. I wasn't asking if anyone liked it or not. It's the rules here.

For those of you that are willing to abide by the rules that MarP has placed on the site, thank you.

For those who don't want to obey the rules here, I suggest that you go to another site that is more suited to what you want to do. No hard feelings, but we aren't going to change this site. It's working very well as it is.

Thanks for the time all of you spent answering this thread.


----------

